# Camera Recommendations?



## Jadeemma18 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey

I came home from work yesterday to find my tortoise on his back, luckily he is okay but I obviously don't want it happening again. I've placed a few stones around his enclosure to help but I think he is trying to climb the walls. He has a 5 foot by 3 foot enclosure so it's quite big considering he fits in the palm of my hand. I've decided to get a camera to keep in there so I can keep an eye on him whilst I'm out at work all day. I work quite close to home so I could always go back if I noticed him on his back. Can anybody recommend a camera to use? I don't want anything too special just so that I can watch him online or on an app.


Thank you


----------



## Sterant (Jan 16, 2018)

A friend of mine just started using the Yi and likes it. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CW4BG4K/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I currently use Nest cameras, but you have to pay a monthly fee to record. The Yi allows you to insert a SD card for recording.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 16, 2018)

There's an app on Google Play called Picket. You use an old cell phone or tablet as the camera, and your daily use cell phone as the viewer. The "camera" phone uploads a live picture to your home wifi, which you then access from work or wherever.
I use the setup on my front door...has a motion sensor, and 2 way audio if you want it.
A motion alert uploads a video to your Google Drive or Dropbox account.
Might be a good alternative for you, and the pro version price is only $6.00 US.
The only downside is that you need to keep the camera phone plugged in to a charger so you don't run out of juice at a bad time.


----------



## MountainFox (Jan 23, 2018)

I use the Yi camera. There’s a Yi app that you use to monitor, view footage, and stream live video. You can set up motion alerts, and it records a few seconds of each alert that are stored in the cloud for later viewing without subscription or memory card.

Pros:

It was relatively inexpensive
I got free same day shipping with Amazon Prime. (Almost instant gratification!)
The video quality is more than adequate, and you have the option to use SD or HD.
I like the way the alert function works. I’ve gotten some hilarious and bizarre snippets. My favorites are the tiny dinosaur roar and a mouse randomly dropping into the enclosure. 
You can stream or record on SD card without paying a subscription fee. They do offer a subscription for cloud storage.
Cons:

I have frequent connectivity issues, though this could be due to my set up. The enclosure is in a workshop off of the house, and it’s made of metal covered in insulating bubble wrap. I am guessing that interferes with the signal.
People have complained about the privacy agreement in the app, specifically what it allows access to. I didn’t learn about this until after purchase, but I don’t think it would have changed my decision to buy. There should be details in the Amazon reviews about these concerns.
Overall, I’m happy with it. If I were to purchase another camera, I’d do more research first, but I don’t know that I’d switch. I just love watching my monster!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 23, 2018)

MountainFox said:


> I use the Yi camera. There’s a Yi app that you use to monitor, view footage, and stream live video. You can set up motion alerts, and it records a few seconds of each alert that are stored in the cloud for later viewing without subscription or memory card.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Very nice write-up! Is the camera wireless and weatherproof? 
I have some connectivity issues too, but the only internet I have is a wireless hotspot from Verizon. I live in the middle of nowhere.
If the link works, this is a motion alert video that's stored in my Dropbox account. The "camera" is an old Galaxy S3.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/qpkmoz52z1pepxb/AACC9CRSjCHdswMGk94Y9eW5a


----------



## shellfreak (Feb 10, 2018)

Arlo.
Wireless. Wifi. Easy to set up. Batteries last 6 months. Accessible from your phone. Has sound if you want it. I have been using Arlo for years now. It was recommended to me by Chris Leone. They are great. Can move them anywhere you want.


----------



## Ramsey (Feb 10, 2018)

How young is your tort? And how new is it to the enclosure?

In my experience, new tenants will flip here and there initially but then eventually learn the geography.

You can still get a camera for other reasons, but I think the flipping over is just a phase. Lest, something is causing it in the setup.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 10, 2018)

I just downloaded the app “Alfred”. It’s free, and seems to work great!


----------

